# portupgrade without ftp



## YuryG (Nov 29, 2015)

On my workplace I have restricted ports access. For example, I can't use ftp protocol. But `portupgrade` use it for some ports. Moreover, it just hangs forever on the fetch stage when it uses ftp. Is there any way to disable ftp tries for port's distfiles fetching?


----------



## Crest (Dec 1, 2015)

Can you use a proxy?


----------



## YuryG (Dec 1, 2015)

I don't have known ftp proxies on my open network ports. I surely have 80 and 443 ports open, not sure about others.
So, I have to `Ctrl+C` manually on hanging fetch stage and then search for http resource with needed distfiles to fetch it manually.


----------

